# Erfolgreicher Tag am Donaukanal



## ssnake14 (12. April 2013)

Hallo es war wieder mal soweit , und ich Traf mich mit Jan am Donaukanal , er wollte Anfangs ein wenig Spinnfischen , und ich versuchte es auf die Weißfische .
es dauerte nicht Lange und eine kleine Russnase meldete sich bei mir .

Kein Rieße , aber der Anfang war gemacht .







Nach nur kurzer Zeit hörte ich einen Schrei , Jan hatte etwas Gefangen , schnell Ruten raus , und hin zu ihm .
ein Schöner Schied .






Heute war ein Guter Tag dachte ich , und schon kam die Bestätigung an der Rutenspitze  bei mir .
Ein Wunderschöner Aalland wurde Gekeschert .











Doch ich war nicht der einzige mit Erfolg derzeit , bei Jan tat sich auch bald wieder etwas , und eine Schöne Russnase wurde Gelandet .






Obwohl ich für diesen Tag schon Zufrieden war , zeigte die Rute wenig später wieder einen Biss an , als ich Anschlug dachte ich an eine Größere Barbe vom Gefühl her , nach einen Super Drill konnte ich meinen Persöhnlichen Rekord mit einer Nase Knacken ( 54 cm )


----------



## Eggi 1 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Erfolgreicher Tag am Donaukanal*

Petri, da habt ihr aber schöne Fische gefangen.#6


----------

